# Let's talk torque management



## kllrvet (Sep 23, 2005)

I know this has been covered before, but I wanted to bring it up, hoping to find some new info.

I have an '05 with a six speed, and I find it hard to believe that there is NO torque managment programmed into it. You can be rolling with the clutch released all the way in 1st gear, mat the gas, and the tires DO NOT spin. They are friggin All season BFG 245'S!

My 1992 vette with 356 RWHP, would absolutly SHRED 315's doing a move like that, and keep 'em going until the top of 3rd gear.

I think the clutch slips a good bit right out of the box. I heard it has a two piece driveshaft, and I bet is has some sort of rubber coupler. And last, there has to be some sort of torque managment as well.

Opinions?

Tony


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I have an 05 6speed with the 18's. I haven't really blasted her from a dead stop, but I have gotten on it hard after a rolling start. I'm leaving stripes on the pavement all through 1st, and can feel rubber being layed through some of 2nd too, even with traction control on. When I feel the TM kicking in is in-between shifts. I could tell this from the first test drive of an 05. I talked to the folks at MTI about it, when I take her in for some work, they're gonna tune it out for me. When my 98 T/A was new, it couldn't break traction unless you fed it lots of throttle before dumping the clutch. Now, it's a challenge NOT to slip the tires on launch.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

With traction control off, my tires spin with ease. I even get a quick chirp with traction control on if I floor it hard enough.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

kllrvet said:


> I know this has been covered before, but I wanted to bring it up, hoping to find some new info.
> 
> I have an '05 with a six speed, and I find it hard to believe that there is NO torque managment programmed into it. You can be rolling with the clutch released all the way in 1st gear, mat the gas, and the tires DO NOT spin. They are friggin All season BFG 245'S!
> 
> ...


There is T.M. programmed into every 05, autos and manuals. I have talked to the tech staff at Diablo and a few tuners and all have confirmed it.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I knew there had to be something... I noticed the same symptoms as kllrvet.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

gameover said:


> There is T.M. programmed into every 05, autos and manuals.



You are correct. The TM in the manuals actually adjust timing when it comes into effect. When TM hits, the timing is retarded. Don't worry, it can be tune out also.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The only time I feel the timing coming off is when it is hot. My car will spin through first, bang second and spin through that without hardly moving. 1st gear cruise at 2000 to 2500 rpms and you mash the pedal and even with traction control on it spins pretty good. My traction control doesn't cut in too often either. I actually wish it had a more aggressive traction control in the rain. I've run the track with the traction on and off and only get slightly better times with it off.


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

Another thing to think about on the 05s is the electronic throttle. There is no cable connecting the pedal to the throttle is goes through the computer. Just because the pedal is on the floor does not necessarily mean the throttle is wide open. In fact the tables I have seen from HP Tuners shows that the throttle is opened progressively and aa a fairly slow rate. This was done to minimize warranty issues. As far as TM goes a lot of what people are calling TM is not. TM is only on the A4s period. What the M6 owners are feeling and calling TM is really just the factory calibration tables. Timing and WOT tip in has been reduced at certain times to minimize warranty claims. This can be tuned out with HP Tuners new programmer. At the GTO Nats we saw the factory tables and they are very "easy" on the motor. Mat the throttle the TB opens progressively over a period of time. WOT power shift, no way the throttle will close up on you all done by the PCM. This is what guys are feeling and calling TM. It's not, it's just an overly "easy" tune on the motor.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Not going to argue, just read and decypher yourselves.

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25469&highlight=manual+torque+management


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

So if I'm going to get a tune, what should I be looking for them to do? Will something like a predator allow me to fix these issues? How easy is a predator to use?


----------

